# Es ist Zeit/Es wird Zeit



## davlar

Hola a todos.

Existe alguna diferencia de significado entre decir:
- Es wird Zeit für uns zu gehen.
- Es ist Zeit für uns zu gehen.

Había pensado que la frase con "werden", podría ser "se acerca la hora de irnos (pero todavía tenemos tiempo)" y la frase con "sein" "es hora de irnos (nos vamos ya, no hay más tiempo)". En ningún caso estoy seguro de que esto sea así, pero entiendo debería haber alguna diferencia.

Si alguien fuera tan amable de aclarar si mi apreciación es correcta, lo agradecería.

Un saludo,

davlar


----------



## bwprius

Así es.


----------



## davlar

Muchísimas gracias bwprius

Un saludo,

davlar


----------



## anahiseri

otra posible traducción de la primera:
Se está haciendo hora de irse.


----------



## Tonerl

He aquí mis propuestas de traducción como siempre (interpretativas):

*es ist an der Zeit (zu gehen) *
ha llegado la hora (de ir)

*es wird schön langsam Zeit, dass ...
es wird allmählich Zeit
es wird allmählich Zeit, dass ...*
ya va siendo hora de que + subjuntivo 

*das „wurde“ aber auch Zeit*
ya iba siendo hora

*Es war höchste Zeit zu gehen*
ya iba siendo hora de ir(se)

ejemplos:
*nun ist es an der Zeit, die Bürger (darüber) zu informieren *
ya va siendo hora de dársela a conocer

*es wurde höchste Zeit, sich mit dieser Frage stärker zu befassen! *
ya era hora de hacer hincapié en este problema! *etc...*


----------



## anahiseri

perdón, lo correcto es
ya está *SIENDO* hora  (no HACIENDO)
o bien
Ya va siendo hora, como dice Tonerl.


----------

